# Chicago RV



## Shorty (Jul 21, 2014)

While on vacation we are planning a stop in the Chicago area. I like the woods and trees...bride wants to show the kids(college kids) the town...I was out voted.
I haven't been there since the summer of '78
Anyone know of a nice campground,  in/around/near Chicago that you would go back to??


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2014)

no but I would buy a bullet proof vest, and maybe a small hand gun to defend your self. By saying small, I mean a 9mm or a 45cal. I carry a Judge with me, that a 410 / 45 long, the 410 is for up close, the 45 long is for distant.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 24, 2014)

Hope you have an armor plated RV.  Personally I prefer my 12 gauge pump.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2014)

Well guess we campers should just stay home behind locked doors with a loaded gun!!!   I'll take my chances and go where I want.  Life is to short to hide and I may regret some of my wanderings but when I go I want it said "he enjoyed life".  Watch out Shorty you may get hit by a car in your driveway!!!! LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Now Nash, we aren't saying stay home, but why put you and the family in harms way. You and I both know that Chicago is a bad city and that is one place I would mark off my bucket list if it was ever on it


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2014)

Chicago is like any major city.  Just be careful where and when you go. Having said that, Chicago is not on my bucket list or any other big city.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 18, 2015)

Aarrr...we did end up in Chicago...since we were leaving early on that Monday for Nappanee (wanted to take a tour at Newmar), we stayed at Leisure Lake in Joliet (great place)...Had a blast doing the tourist thing the 1st day. Just so happened that Lollapalooza was going on as well. Since both kids are in college...they wanted to go. So 2nd day we all took the train in again and bride and myself wandered the streets while the kids went to listen to music I don't understand 
Took the train back and got a taxi to bring us back to the campground so we could leave our toad at the train station for the kids. Had a great time...ate pizza, hot dogs...got a cigar from Dick Butkus restaurant. Even wandered around the back streets...not a problem.


----------



## Terry and shirley (Mar 8, 2016)

Shorty said:


> While on vacation we are planning a stop in the Chicago area. I like the woods and trees...bride wants to show the kids(college kids) the town...I was out voted.
> I haven't been there since the summer of '78
> Anyone know of a nice campground,  in/around/near Chicago that you would go back to??


Try Blackwell state park... Near Wheaton... Just off Butterfield rd


----------



## saamjack (Apr 16, 2016)

C Nash said:


> Chicago is like any major city.  Just be careful where and when you go. Having said that, Chicago is not on my bucket list or any other big city.


C Nash, It is really a cool city to have fun there and see the beauty of nature as well as some modern constructions as Chicago bean. 
So why you don't wnt to add it in your bucket list. Buddy it is not a bad place to see and have fun there. I think you should think about it if have an interest in travelling.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 17, 2016)

Samjack, At my age the bucket list is getting short LOL.  No, I don't like big cities.  We like the out of way places.  I am sure Chicago is a great place but I also bet there are sections as "ANY" large city you should advoid at times.  Sad to say but that is the truth.  IMO  Would I go if I wanted. you bet I would.  I been warned to stay away from Mexican border but went anyway because we wanted to see it.  Would I go to Mexico, nope.   Been camping for 45+ yrs and never been in danger other than one time and it was in a national forest.  Yes, I have protection.  Universal language is the breaching of a 12 ga pump


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 22, 2016)

Chicago is a great city for those who likes to explore the natural sights. It simply always  makes me feel really nice always trying places like this so much. I have been to there and that was just too great for me to always try new sort of things there. I will completely really like to be there again fir sure.


----------

